# Excess Skin



## Samdb (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is the right place, but I have a few questions about my loose skin. Over the course of 14 months I lost 80lbs from 260lbs to 180lbs, which has left me with a LOT of loose skin, I've been looking around on the internet and it looks like the going rate for skin removal is about £6000. I'm 20, I can't afford that s**t. What are the chances on being able to get it on the NHS? It's affecting my life quite significantly and to be honest, it's pissing me off, I've got visible ab veins and then this fvcking flap.

Any ideas ladies and gents?


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a few clients that have lost over 100lb. The key is simply to get very lean and stay very lean. Especially at your age it will slowly tighten out. At the same time put a little money a side each week. If it's still not tight enough in lets say 18 months you will have enough money saved up for the surgery (or at least have a good amount). Alternatively you will have saved enough money for a holiday or some thing fun. Win win.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm in a similar boat to you.

In terms of losing the skin without surgery, if it is very loose and lost it's elasticity then you'll be lucky if it reverts back to its normal shape. That's not to say that it won't though and staying lean as @ConP said is a good start.

I'd also moisturise the area twice a day (morning/night) and work on thickening up your physique as much as possible.

In terms of the NHS, it is largely down to a postcode lottery, some areas you may have some luck but the majority you will struggle. When I went to my GP to express my concerns about my excess skin, he told me I'd have to be on the brink of suicide for it to even be considered. In all honesty I can see where they are coming from, the NHS is stretched beyond belief (no pun intended), so resources cannot be spent on aesthetic procedures. Having said that you might be luckier.

Considering you're only 20, I'd stay as lean as possible and try to gain as much muscle as possible then start thinking about surgery.

Have you got any pictures to post up?


----------



## Samdb (Dec 2, 2015)

ConP said:


> I have a few clients that have lost over 100lb. The key is simply to get very lean and stay very lean. Especially at your age it will slowly tighten out. At the same time put a little money a side each week. If it's still not tight enough in lets say 18 months you will have enough money saved up for the surgery (or at least have a good amount). Alternatively you will have saved enough money for a holiday or some thing fun. Win win.


 I appreciate the advice, it's just a massive blow after losing the weight to have something that is out of my control. It looks like I'm in for a long 18 months however if you're saying it's going to tighten and especially due to my age, you've given me hope. I got my BF measure twice with Jackson Pollock 7 and ended up with 7.44%, I know it's not the most accurate and I'd personally give myself 8-9% but I never plan on going over 12-15% in the future.


----------



## Samdb (Dec 2, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> I'm in a similar boat to you.
> 
> In terms of losing the skin without surgery, if it is very loose and lost it's elasticity then you'll be lucky if it reverts back to its normal shape. That's not to say that it won't though and staying lean as @ConP said is a good start.
> 
> ...


 I haven't got any pictures I'm afraid, I tend not the post any with my skin visible since it's genuinely a massive deal for me but I appreciate your advice and I'll definitely take it on board.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Samdb said:


> I appreciate the advice, it's just a massive blow after losing the weight to have something that is out of my control. It looks like I'm in for a long 18 months however if you're saying it's going to tighten and especially due to my age, you've given me hope. I got my BF measure twice with Jackson Pollock 7 and ended up with 7.44%, I know it's not the most accurate and I'd personally give myself 8-9% but I never plan on going over 12-15% in the future.


 Caliper tests are not overly accurate especially for those that have been over weight. Not saying it is not accurate for YOU but usually those that have been very fat have fat "pockets" that can push the % up without registering unless you happen to caliper that part of the body. Give it time. The hard work is just beginning for you! Now it's time to build muscle, not gain fat and become a Greek god


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Samdb said:


> I haven't got any pictures I'm afraid, I tend not the post any with my skin visible since it's genuinely a massive deal for me but I appreciate your advice and I'll definitely take it on board.


 Completely understand, it took me a long time to post pictures of my excess skin. However, it did help getting advice and help. It also prepped me for having to show it to surgeons and consultants when discussing surgery with them. Be prepared for them to start man-handling your stomach, quite often with another person in the room.

Caliper tests with extra skin are a waste of time, in my experience that is. I've had readings of around 8% which I know was nonsense!


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I have this issue - lost around 35kg

eveey year a stay lean it's getting better - it's annoying as at my current body fat everywhere else I should have washboard abs but if I stayed fat I would have no abs so....


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Benchbum said:


> I have this issue - lost around 35kg
> 
> eveey year a stay lean it's getting better - it's annoying as at my current body fat everywhere else I should have washboard abs but if I stayed fat I would have no abs so....


 That's interesting, similar weight loss to me.

Is the loose skin generally around your stomach? How bad was it at its worst?


----------



## redpill859 (Mar 11, 2014)

see this i don't, get you have people like the OP that work hard to lose fat, i don't get why the NHS doesn't offer free surgery for loose skin when people put the work in to lose weight!!

good job pal


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

What you have done is amazing , my GF is loosing weight at moment as she has been told she has to lose another 2 stone before they do surgery.

Its about 6 grand in total for surgery.

It is a big thing to have the excess skin and makes her very self counscious, I can understand why you can't post pictures.

you need to stay positive until you are in a position to take a loan and get it done .....


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

i feel ur pain mate , mine is bad and because of my age mine hasnt got any better after 3-4 years

i got a laser treatment done and it maybe helped a fraction but nothin noticeable

hopefully with your age it will rejuvenate

do you take gh ? as this supposedly helps , ( didnt help me )

great work on the weight loss thou mate , should be very proud of that


----------



## Tiny01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Another in the same boat , 2 years in now & gone from 24 stone 4lb & 42" waist to 15 stone 9lb currently & a 33" waist , yes I've a new wardrobe lol , bit gutted about my flabby belly but well proud of what I've achieved , 47 years old in May so would never consider surgery to remove it , I'll just contine to eat correctly & train hard and see what happens


----------

